# [VIDEO] Google Nexus 7 Tablet & OTG Cable for USB Host Connection



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I have taken the time to connect an OTG (On The Go) cable into my Nexus 7 tablet to demonstrate for you how to take advantage of the USB Host capabilities of the device. You can plug in USB input devices such as a keyboard or a mouse, or both, with the use of a USB hub. You can also plug in a USB drive for extended data storage, as long as you download a free app from the Play Store called StickMount. Now, StickMount requires that your device is rooted, so if you have not done that yet, please follow my "Idiots Guide to Unlocking & Rooting your Nexus 7", located here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK9avekmA1c

Results may vary in terms of what USB devices work, and what doesn't work.


----------



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice video. I look forward to getting my OTG cable in the mail and trying this out on my new nexus 7.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Be sure to post your results here once you get it!


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for this I ordered my otg cable already. I am actually browsing for a USB thumb drive. Does anyone know if getting a USB 2 or 3 drive actually make a difference.I assume you need specific hardware/software to utilize those features? USB 2 and 3 drives are more $$$$ too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Thanks for this I ordered my otg cable already. I am actually browsing for a USB thumb drive. Does anyone know if getting a USB 2 or 3 drive actually make a difference.I assume you need specific hardware/software to utilize those features? USB 2 and 3 drives are more $$$$ too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I seriously doubt that a USB 3 device is going to provide any level of advantage on this device. I would just buy a really big USB 2 stick.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

probably a dumb question - do you need to use a specific kind of cable for this functionality? could I root, install stickmount, and use a mini USB --> USB dongle instead of one of those cables?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

The OTG cable is a micro USB on one side, and female standard USB on the other. I can't imagine that cable configuration exists outside of an OTG cable. If you DO find an alternate cable that works, let us all know.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

there's a bunch of micro (not mini, woops) USB male --> female USB dongles out there, I was just wondering if there was something extra that qualified the cables you guys are using as OTG. the dongles I'm seeing get a mix of reviews, and I'm inherently skeptical of tech reviews on the internet...so I was wondering if anyone had already done the dirty work.

what I'd REALLY like (but can't find anywhere) is a small card reader with a micro USB plug rather than a standard sized one. I know this will seem like a silly complaint, but I just don't care for the aesthetics of the cables.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had a few people ask me if there is a card reader or a usb stick that has a micro USB port. I have personally never seen one, but now I'm curious. I'm going to try to find one. I'll let you know if I do. As far as the other cables go, I don't think the OTG cables are anything special, but I do know that all of the ones I have ever used have been called "OTG cables". I would be cautious about buying one that doesn't specifically say those three letters in the description.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm also on the hunt for a card reader with a micro USB plug - so far this is the closest thing I can find, but I was hoping to get out of this a little cheaper than that (especially since I'm not 100% sure it'd work for the N7).

I am seeing a lot of discussions in various forums with people asking why they don't exist, so I sorta suspect we'll see something soon? in the meantime, I might try one of the really cheap dongles with a tiny little USB card reader or flash drive...I'm not really in need of more space yet so it won't be soon, but if / when I do, I'll share what I discover.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Thinking of soldering together a couple usb female ends and using the OEM USB cable. Would that work? Im thinkin if I had the correct pinout it should work. Anyone have the pinout needed when soldering two USB females together?

EDIT: Nevermind I found it.


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

I plugged in an OTG cable for my tablet and a keyboard today. Pretty slick. I guess I have a reason to root this thing now to plug in a card reader, though with only 16gb onboard storage, my flash cards are larger.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually made about a 2ft OTG adapter using an old micro usb I had from my droid incredible and a female USB cable I had laying around using a pinout I found on XDA. Took a total of about 10min. Works like a charm and its long enough it doesnt dangle around in the air


----------



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone know where to get a good quality usb-otg cables from? Got one from Amazon and it works intermittently. If I hold it up it works, lol. Or should I order like 5 of them and prey?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

i bought these, they work great http://www.ebay.com/itm/380421298804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also for anyone looking to create thier own here is a pinout sheet for everything you need to know. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1092493

http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> i bought these, they work great http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1439.l2649


I think that is the exact same cable that I used in my video.


----------

